# sober travellers roll call



## scutellaria

so ive seen some other posts about folks in recovery travelling, but i thought itd be neat to have a thread where sober folks can just check in and meet each other, connect and give us an idea of how many of us there are. isolation is such a huge part of addiction for me so even just having a reminder that were not slone thst we can look at maybe will be helpful to somebody.

maybe we can just say our names, if were currently travelling, location/direction, if were currently sober or trying toget sober (if you want), a little about stuff you do for your recovery on the road and anything else you wanna share.

note: this thread is not intended to be a discussion of various fellowships, debates on what sobriety means or how other people should be sober or anything like that. strictly a check in, roll call, chance to meet and see each other kinda deal.
also this thread is intended for recovering addicts and alcoholics only (regardless of if you are currently using/drinking), not for straight edge people or people who do not struggle with addiction (meaning you have an uncontrollable or unpredictable response to drugs and/or alcohol and cannot stop/stay stopped when you want to).
if you think you might have a problem with drugs or alcohol or are not sure, youre definitely welcome.

edit:: also a disclaimer - this thread being in the staying healthy section in no way means that using means youre unhealthy, that there is validity to the clean/dirty dichotomy, or anything like that. we decide what healthy means for us and what wellness means for us. using doesnt mean you have to/should want to stop using. but if you do want to, hopefully this thread can show you that you can stop and put you in touch with other people who have. find those who "have whst you want"


----------



## scutellaria

my names cassie, im a sober addict and alcholic. im currently travelling through appalachia toward cinicnnatti then south to nola. i just celebrated a year back in march and was sober for like 5.5 years in a 12 step program from 20-25 but relapsed really hard for a few years.

im still a member of that fellowship, i go to meetings while trsvelling, being in contact with other sober people isnreally important so i stay in touch via phone with sober fellows, i keep literature in my backpack, have a relationship with a sponsor and have been through the steps in my program, so my spirituality is a big part of my daily life and with that is also trying to be of service everyday to other addicts and alcoholics and also just in general in the world.

oh yeah and i always always carry extra narcan and some clean works!!


----------



## Deleted member 21429

Accolades Accolades! Good on you. My name is Mac and I am working on a stepvan and trying to become self sufficient while working on an old house and grounds. That's what keeps me sober. ~ peace and safe travels to ya


----------



## Deleted member 25804

18 years, end of August... Joined this forum last night. Keep it spiritual!


----------



## Des

Sober and currently back in portland due to some sort of black magic. Headed eastbound next week


----------



## Hazardoussix6six

Far east but if u hit cincy lemme know @Des cincy home for anyone passing thru


----------



## Deleted member 125

@scutellaria high fives for carrying narcan. I could go on for days about how that shit should be in everyone's pack regardless if you use or not.

Big fucking high fives to anyone who's sober or struggling to be sober!


----------



## roughdraft

just wanted to say damn, some real solid words @scutellaria. thank you for bringing some quality content to the forum

i myself have oscillated a lot in my life between full sobriety and addiction. I've had some of the...by far... best times in my life completely sober and it's still a goal I'm aiming for. 

Best wishes to everybody


----------



## scutellaria

roughdraft said:


> just wanted to say damn, some real solid words @scutellaria. thank you for bringing some quality content to the forum
> 
> i myself have oscillated a lot in my life between full sobriety and addiction. I've had some of the...by far... best times in my life completely sober and it's still a goal I'm aiming for.
> 
> Best wishes to everybody



totally. when i first got sober, i learned like youre either helping yourself or youre not and i was around people who really emphasized time sober. or maybe thats just what i was picking up. either way, when i was ready to stop using again after my relapse, i kinda weened myself off my harder drugs and booze by smoking fuck tons of weed cuz thats kinda the best i could do and i wasnt convinced i needed to be fully sober. i did a fuck ass ton of stuff to take care of myself during that time and learned a lot about my physical well being and attended to some shit regarding my physical and mental health id never been able to before. about a year later i rejoined my fellowship, stopped smoking weed and started counting days again. that was a year and change ago.

my point is, recovery isnt linear. theres something to be said for continuous lengths of sobriety and physically/mentally/emotionally recovering from the effects of drugs and alcohol, but also just because someone isnt ready or able to quit using yet doesnt mean they cant be learning or working on taking care of themself.

if you ever wanna talk about sobriety or share experience or just wanna check in with a sober buddy please feel free to pm me.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six

Sic! I need to stop drinking so much an your words r an influence to not. More power to you from myself and my pup kudos!


----------



## scutellaria

Hazardoussix6six said:


> Sic! I need to stop drinking so much an your words r an influence to not. More power to you from myself and my pup kudos!



words if i ever fuckin make it to cincy (still stuck in clifton forge....) im definitely gonna go to a meeting or two. youre welcome to come if you like.


----------



## Koala

Thanks everyone for sharing! I'm recently back to going to fellowship meetings for issues with food/eating disorders, something I've struggled with my whole life. I've been compulsively eating way too much or way too little/binging/purging/overexercising on and off for years, feeling totally out of control of my behaviors. I don't exactly know what it's like to have no control over the use of a substance, but based on the fact that my group uses the same 12 steps, I imagine the pain and frustration must be very similar. 

I've hit a couple of rock bottoms over the past few months. Habitual binge drinking has contributed to those rock bottoms. So I'm assessing whether I may be ready to try going sober to see if it helps me maintain structure in my eating habits and mental health. Same with weed. 

I'm really trying to treat myself better. It's really really difficult. Habits are really hard to break and change. I'm doing the best I can do right now.

It's really awesome to read other posts on recovery ♡


----------



## Hazardoussix6six

OG


scutellaria said:


> words if i ever fuckin make it to cincy (still stuck in clifton forge....) im definitely gonna go to a meeting or two. youre welcome to come if you like.



Can drive to pic you up. If you cant get out. Just an fyi

Might have to jug cause I'm broke af


----------



## Des

Hazardoussix6six said:


> Far east but if u hit cincy lemme know @Des cincy home for anyone passing thru


Hell yeah. End goal is philly so if we pass through that ways for sure. Got a soft spot for Cincy


----------



## wokofshame

One year off booze, 3 years without hard liquor. I went from riding freight trains and scamming to living in an RV, having a family, and a career that changed my life. Still miss scams but not the sick/poisoned/hazey feel that alcohol gave me. I had to stop wanting to drink first.


----------



## IraKai

What's up! Love this thread. 
I'm Kai, I'll have 10 yrs in December. I used to be really bad alcoholic and junkie/crackhead/the works.
Went to 12 step meetings for the first 4 years, worked the steps twice, sponsored a buncha ppl etc. Lived in halfway and oxford houses the first couple yrs.
Started travelling again after a year sober and it was magical. Housed up in PDX for a long time after that. 
Quit going to 12 step meetings due to a lot of toxic shit in the rooms. Also I don't do well dogmas. (No judgements, program saved my fuckin life). 

Now what keeps me sober is a love for my own well being, a desire to take in everything I can. Also it's become very political for me. I don't wanna distract myself from how awful capitalism and the state is. Need to that pure unfiltered pain for how fucked up everything is and joy for how beautiful the resilience of people and this earth are.

Currently just got to Tucson. If anyone knows sober folks here link me up!
Also if anyone needs sober anarchists in PDX to kick it with I can link ya.


----------



## scutellaria

hell yeah it makes me really happy to hear from all you folks.

@Koala i definitely can relate. i deal with a lot of "outside issues" from the perspective of my fellowship, but the lit says "liquor is but a symptom". which to me means, if your addiction leaves you in a hopeless state of mind and body, the solution can work for you.

also inreally appreciate hearing from people who got sober in 12 step programs and are staying sober outside of them, and not just being dry and miserable. i love my fellowship for so many reasons and in so many ways but ive always struggled with feeling like i have a place in it (for being trans, for my political beliefs, for my values, etc etc) and i know my relationship to it is definitely changing. all i know is i never ever want to fucking drink or use again. and i am trying really hard to remember every day all i have to do is make myself available to be useful to the world and my higher power has the rest

@IraKai i dont know sober folks in tuscon (except pat the bunny??) but what are you doin after tuscon? heading east still? im in appalachia, heading to new orleans to meet up with another sober friend to ride to chicago for a big gay oogle bike event.
also ill be on the west coast at the end of the summer prolly home bummig portland for a minute and would love to meet other sober kids.


----------



## IraKai

@scutellaria 
I'll be in Tucson for a couple months. Fuck I forgot about that, is that ooglecat or scalley? When is it? Buncha my friends r goin...might try to make that.
My plans are pretty all over the place. Basically trying to set up shop in Tucson for the winter, but still trying to travel his summer and fall.
I'll be in PDX later as well to ship some of my shit to myself in AZ.
Pretty chaotic trying to plan right now.

In regards to what you said about 12 step, yea that's basically why I stopped. Being trans, being an anarchist and a nihilist, it just didn't compute with AA folx. Got shamed a lot. Had a few close comrades that all had the same experience and we all left the rooms around the same time and used each other for support.
I will say that there's a lot of great tools for sobriety and a lot to learn in the rooms. Made some of my very best lifelong friends there.

It always makes me happy to see other travelling folks in recovery killin' it


----------



## scutellaria

hell yeah. its oogle cat! i wonder if our friends are some of the same people?? you should def come!!! either way, stay in touch, maybe well find ourselves goin the same way at some point!

yeah ive been fortunate to find some awesome people and have had the fortune of getting sober in the northeast where theres def a fair amount of freaks. ive also really appreciated forming close relationships with people who are very different from me and our main connection is addiction/alcoholism but ive found that that alone is not enough to sustain a fulfilling life. so im trying to keep my program as A center of my life but not THE center and just kinda like be doin my shit but also "wear it like a loose garment" as they say haha.

meanwhile i just bailed off my train as it pulled cuz i had my directions mixed up so now inget to go to this meeting hahaha


----------



## L0s3r

Former drinker here - every day's a struggle. I'm back in my hometown again but I will say travelling sober is the hardest fucking thing I have ever done. All I crave is just a drink to numb everything, yaknow? Being housed up is a little better, but I'm still dirt broke and stressed and some days are harder than others.

Damn, just realized how much of a bummer this post was!


----------



## IraKai

L0s3r said:


> Former drinker here - every day's a struggle. I'm back in my hometown again but I will say travelling sober is the hardest fucking thing I have ever done. All I crave is just a drink to numb everything, yaknow? Being housed up is a little better, but I'm still dirt broke and stressed and some days are harder than others.
> 
> Damn, just realized how much of a bummer this post was!



Hang in there. Shit gets easier, slowly, but it does. If ya need some one to talk to when ur fiending, feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## L0s3r

IraKai said:


> Hang in there. Shit gets easier, slowly, but it does. If ya need some one to talk to when ur fiending, feel free to shoot me a PM.


 thanks friend. It's been almost a year since my last beer, I've come so far and even though I crave it I would be so destroyed to break my streak hahaha.


----------



## IraKai

Damn, a year is a while! Fucking great job, seriously. Even if you ever do fuck up, dont buy unto the narrative that you've thrown everything away and might as well binge to get it out of your system. 
Seen that a lot. 
Do you have a community / sober support?
If I get cravings for drugs and alcohol, sometimes just engaging in some other form of addictive behavior as a safety net gets me over the hump. Doesn't sound like the "healthy" thing but fuck it whatever works right?


----------



## L0s3r

Thanks! I'll try not to relapse, because I know I wouldn't be able to stop. I don't have much of a community, I kept it mostly secret between my friends and I (who were very helpful, and I ditched the ones who weren't) I confessed to my dad earlier this year and he didn't really seem to care or it just didn't register, he still offers me beers lol. I have a close friend I travel and live with and she's in the same boat, so we kinda rely on eachother for sobriety. So I guess there's that.

I smoked cigarellos for a bit but I felt myself using it as a replacement for alcohol so I stop buying them after my second pack. 😬


----------



## Des

IraKai said:


> @scutellaria
> I'll be in Tucson for a couple months. Fuck I forgot about that, is that ooglecat or scalley? When is it? Buncha my friends r goin...might try to make that.
> My plans are pretty all over the place. Basically trying to set up shop in Tucson for the winter, but still trying to travel his summer and fall.
> I'll be in PDX later as well to ship some of my shit to myself in AZ.
> Pretty chaotic trying to plan right now.
> 
> In regards to what you said about 12 step, yea that's basically why I stopped. Being trans, being an anarchist and a nihilist, it just didn't compute with AA folx. Got shamed a lot. Had a few close comrades that all had the same experience and we all left the rooms around the same time and used each other for support.
> I will say that there's a lot of great tools for sobriety and a lot to learn in the rooms. Made some of my very best lifelong friends there.
> 
> It always makes me happy to see other travelling folks in recovery killin' it


IRAKai come to oogle cat. Youre WTRA now you have to


----------



## Deleted member 14481

I do my best to be sober while traveling these days. I haven't done anything that's lead to any major regrets, but I have had a host because belligerent and defended a rapist, and got mad at me for walking away from him. Of course, he wasn't stupid enough to put his hands on me, but I could have avoided the situation by not engaging in drinking with them, in the first place. I also don't drink with white men, in general, unless I already know them.


----------



## WyldLyfe

Haven't drunk alcohol in five years.

You know what though, sometimes when out with people, not close friends but just other people, an they ask why your not drinking an your like i don't drink, I don't enjoy it, I dont like it they look at you like what the fuck is wrong with this guy, you know? people are amazed or confused it seems people, I don't know... some people just don't get it, its like they don't know you can have fun or talk without alcohol.


----------



## BradKajukenbo

I drank a lot when I was younger. I've not gotten drunk in years tho. I enjoy a few cold frothy ones with my son here and there. Friday and Saturday nights or a few during the week I enjoy a few glasses of JD and Coke.


----------



## roughdraft

Inuyoujo said:


> I also don't drink with white men, in general, unless I already know them.



So yr good to drink with any men who you don't already know, aside from white men? why is that? Sounds like a very poor generalization, maybe a man's personality is more significant than his skin color.


----------



## Deleted member 25988

scutellaria said:


> so ive seen some other posts about folks in recovery travelling, but i thought itd be neat to have a thread where sober folks can just check in and meet each other, connect and give us an idea of how many of us there are. isolation is such a huge part of addiction for me so even just having a reminder that were not slone thst we can look at maybe will be helpful to somebody.
> 
> maybe we can just say our names, if were currently travelling, location/direction, if were currently sober or trying toget sober (if you want), a little about stuff you do for your recovery on the road and anything else you wanna share.
> 
> note: this thread is not intended to be a discussion of various fellowships, debates on what sobriety means or how other people should be sober or anything like that. strictly a check in, roll call, chance to meet and see each other kinda deal.
> also this thread is intended for recovering addicts and alcoholics only (regardless of if you are currently using/drinking), not for straight edge people or people who do not struggle with addiction (meaning you have an uncontrollable or unpredictable response to drugs and/or alcohol and cannot stop/stay stopped when you want to).
> if you think you might have a problem with drugs or alcohol or are not sure, youre definitely welcome.
> 
> edit:: also a disclaimer - this thread being in the staying healthy section in no way means that using means youre unhealthy, that there is validity to the clean/dirty dichotomy, or anything like that. we decide what healthy means for us and what wellness means for us. using doesnt mean you have to/should want to stop using. but if you do want to, hopefully this thread can show you that you can stop and put you in touch with other people who have. find those who "have whst you want"


 Crazy Canuck here, sober since 2012. I'm heading west to Vancouver


----------



## coolusername123

Hi I'm Jeff. I hate all hard drugs and refuse to touch them. Quit drinking for 90 days once. Would love to quit drinking again. Currently near Chicago.


----------



## Lotus Shaped Potato

Quit most drugs a few years back, had a few relapses, been pretty good for the past year and some change. Still struggle with cannabis and planning to quit buying again soon.

One worry I have about travel is being put in more drug culture spots.


----------



## Lichenthropy

i was sober for 13 months; no brew, weed, nor gringo smoke. i relapsed this year a few times, but i guess its cuz i dont like being the angry sober asshole and that means i probably have issues other than drinking. im good rn, been working out most mornings and evenings, skating when i can and drawing between work. im not traveling rn but i do want to head west for a bit before it gets too cold back home so i can prep winter chores. yall be safe!


----------



## CouchPunx

damn i wish i saw this thread when I was first quitting booze.

what up i'm sober almost five months now, I crash landed in philly where my one sober friend just let me stay indefinitely on her couch and mooch off of her. I'd been pretty much drunk for fourteen years before that. All my friends are drunks and junkies so i've just been alone except for my one friend here, going to a shitty part time job and taking the odd weekend train ride to remind myself i exist. 
I've been going to SMART recovery since I hate aa, but I'm about to hit the road again (they all tell me its a bad idea but what the fuck do they know) and i wish I would've figured out aa so i could go to meetings on the road. Everywhere I'm gonna travel to all my friends are gonna be drunk or on drugs so I'm a little scared about that, and just in general about the fact that my entire time travelling has been drunk, or at least with the option of drinking, and I've accumulated a lot of shitheads in that time.

Planning to hit savannah, atlanta, nola, tucson, maybe mexico, then up north for some winter shit. I'd love to meet up with sober folks, or even just hear how y'all who are no longer drinking have managed to travel sober, and maybe what gives you a sense of purpose. I'm not really trying to be a loner but also sobriety is kind of like a nonnegotiable thing for me at this point.

anyways thanks, glad to hear people are making it work


----------



## scutellaria

CouchPunx said:


> damn i wish i saw this thread when I was first quitting booze.
> 
> what up i'm sober almost five months now, I crash landed in philly where my one sober friend just let me stay indefinitely on her couch and mooch off of her. I'd been pretty much drunk for fourteen years before that. All my friends are drunks and junkies so i've just been alone except for my one friend here, going to a shitty part time job and taking the odd weekend train ride to remind myself i exist.
> I've been going to SMART recovery since I hate aa, but I'm about to hit the road again (they all tell me its a bad idea but what the fuck do they know) and i wish I would've figured out aa so i could go to meetings on the road. Everywhere I'm gonna travel to all my friends are gonna be drunk or on drugs so I'm a little scared about that, and just in general about the fact that my entire time travelling has been drunk, or at least with the option of drinking, and I've accumulated a lot of shitheads in that time.
> 
> Planning to hit savannah, atlanta, nola, tucson, maybe mexico, then up north for some winter shit. I'd love to meet up with sober folks, or even just hear how y'all who are no longer drinking have managed to travel sober, and maybe what gives you a sense of purpose. I'm not really trying to be a loner but also sobriety is kind of like a nonnegotiable thing for me at this point.
> 
> anyways thanks, glad to hear people are making it work



yoo whats up. ill be in the northeast for a few months working till new years then heading to warm places. i super feel you. its tough and feels super lonesome sometimes. 
i was travelling with a close friend all summer who is not sober and its was tough having to set boundaries and i really wanted to get high when i was in portland. i called a sober friend and we talked for a while and that was really helpful and i ended up not getting high.
ive been trying to just focus on like riding places and routes i never have before, been going to meetings as much as i can (sorta, sometimes its hard to get myself when im in unfamiliar places). but i met other sober travellers or ex travellers or people trying tonget their shit together before travelling again and thats been awesome.
i made mysef get an extra phone battey so i always have enough charge to keep in touch with other sober people because thats been really fucking important. also like learning how to have routines and take xare of myself n keep up with my spiritual stuff, which kinda like takes the place of the routines of drinking and using.
ive also been reading a lot this summer and i started playing magic the gathering. 
and sometimes i just have to say see ya later, even if its in the middle of the night and means i pss up a chance to sleep inside. 

id love to keep in touch if you want other sober travellin buds. hows smart? ive never heard of that. if you find yoursef in new york between like october and new years, ill be there and have a bunch of sober friends there and know good meetings and shit.

anyways sorry if this is scrambled, im super stoked and also trying to be sure im not getting set out right now haha. anyways safe travels hope to run into you sometime


----------



## scutellaria

also one of my best friends just moved to philly for school and theyre a sober ex traveller. im sure theyd be willing to be put in touch with you if youd like


----------



## CouchPunx

@scutellaria 
Hey thanks for this response! This is all helpful, I gotta get back into magic lol, yeah the one really good thing so far is I'm learning guitar, which is a fuckn lifesaver.

And yeah, i'd love to stay in touch, and there's definitely a chance I'll wind up in ny, will def hit you up if that happens.


----------



## Sleyeborg

Yoooo count me in. Hugs not drugs.


----------



## Deleted member 14481

roughdraft said:


> So yr good to drink with any men who you don't already know, aside from white men? why is that? Sounds like a very poor generalization, maybe a man's personality is more significant than his skin color.





Spoiler: reply



Coming from a white (passing) men, right? Have you considerate that I might have life experiences? Have you considered all the historical reasons of why white men shouldn't be trusted? Have you considered that your very attitude in that post with it's assumed entitlements why some people don't trust white men? You didn't, did you? Hm. Some of y'all around here are "all lives matter" and even though you may not say it, it shows. Don't question people not trusting you and what you can and will do with your privilege.


----------



## roughdraft

@Inuyoujo ; bigotry and prejudice are wrong and hurtful - regardless of the demographic's privilege.

i didn't choose to be (in a basic way since i occasionally deviate) cis, white, hetero or (biologically) male and it doesn't make me the person you had a bad experience with - basically I don't think anyone should make themselves the victimizer, and noone should be a willfully prejudice bigot - for one's own sake as well as the sake of others.


----------



## Deleted member 20

Sober since 3/1/14. I got sober while out traveling and following my favorite band, down in ATX, then NOLA, Birmingham etc during Mardi Gras. I had the gift of desperation & was willing to completely surrender anything & everything of my former self. I have been completely sober since and a proud member of AA! Since getting the clarity from my sobriety I have since prioritized & simplified my life many times. the relaity is that by getting sober my life has been expanding and I must constantly prioritize that which is truly important, today. Many aspects of my former identity have been discarded, matured & or evolved into who I am today. So in a nut shell I work more, have more friendships, while remaining emotionally accountable & available to my family. I travel less and unsure if this was a byproduct of sobriety or just a natural aging into my forties. It does seem that my life has taken on a larger collection of things that I am now responsible for. My life has expanded so much that to travel wherever & whenever would jeopardize that which I have been blessed with since. My emotional sobriety and growth from recovery spill out into many areas of my life. I am joyous & seek very little today. I appreciate what I have & suggest that anyone who is desperate enough to completely surrender themselves to be earnest & thorough in your pursuit of sobriety. Many will learn of underlying root causes that caused their alcoholism & addiction. Its a tough road to travel when one must get 100% honest with themselves about who they are, how they live & what company they keep. I do not avoid alcohol but I do not hang out with drunks anymore. I usually have a sober purpose for being/going anywhere. Sure, my pack is still packed but it gets used less frequently. If I hop trains or hitch i attend meetings & hang with others in recovery. Its so much more than simply not drinking alcohol for me today. I had to totally rebuild myself out of the remnants of my past. The house cleaning continues and there is always so much to learn.


----------



## Wanderingwolf5150

scutellaria said:


> so ive seen some other posts about folks in recovery travelling, but i thought itd be neat to have a thread where sober folks can just check in and meet each other, connect and give us an idea of how many of us there are. isolation is such a huge part of addiction for me so even just having a reminder that were not slone thst we can look at maybe will be helpful to somebody.
> 
> maybe we can just say our names, if were currently travelling, location/direction, if were currently sober or trying toget sober (if you want), a little about stuff you do for your recovery on the road and anything else you wanna share.
> 
> note: this thread is not intended to be a discussion of various fellowships, debates on what sobriety means or how other people should be sober or anything like that. strictly a check in, roll call, chance to meet and see each other kinda deal.
> also this thread is intended for recovering addicts and alcoholics only (regardless of if you are currently using/drinking), not for straight edge people or people who do not struggle with addiction (meaning you have an uncontrollable or unpredictable response to drugs and/or alcohol and cannot stop/stay stopped when you want to).
> if you think you might have a problem with drugs or alcohol or are not sure, youre definitely welcome.
> 
> edit:: also a disclaimer - this thread being in the staying healthy section in no way means that using means youre unhealthy, that there is validity to the clean/dirty dichotomy, or anything like that. we decide what healthy means for us and what wellness means for us. using doesnt mean you have to/should want to stop using. but if you do want to, hopefully this thread can show you that you can stop and put you in touch with other people who have. find those who "have whst you want"


----------



## Wanderingwolf5150

roughdraft said:


> @Inuyoujo ; bigotry and prejudice are wrong and hurtful -
> 
> i didn't choose to be (in a basic way since i occasionally deviate) cis, white, hetero or (biologically) male and it doesn't make me the person you ha
> R


----------



## Wanderingwolf5150

I'm.colby aka wandering.wolf. I travel currently taking a working vacation from rails. I'm sober in Pensacola


----------



## Deleted member 24782

highwayman said:


> Sober since 3/1/14. I got sober while out traveling and following my favorite band, down in ATX, then NOLA, Birmingham etc during Mardi Gras. I had the gift of desperation & was willing to completely surrender anything & everything of my former self. I have been completely sober since and a proud member of AA! Since getting the clarity from my sobriety I have since prioritized & simplified my life many times. the relaity is that by getting sober my life has been expanding and I must constantly prioritize that which is truly important, today. Many aspects of my former identity have been discarded, matured & or evolved into who I am today. So in a nut shell I work more, have more friendships, while remaining emotionally accountable & available to my family. I travel less and unsure if this was a byproduct of sobriety or just a natural aging into my forties. It does seem that my life has taken on a larger collection of things that I am now responsible for. My life has expanded so much that to travel wherever & whenever would jeopardize that which I have been blessed with since. My emotional sobriety and growth from recovery spill out into many areas of my life. I am joyous & seek very little today. I appreciate what I have & suggest that anyone who is desperate enough to completely surrender themselves to be earnest & thorough in your pursuit of sobriety. Many will learn of underlying root causes that caused their alcoholism & addiction. Its a tough road to travel when one must get 100% honest with themselves about who they are, how they live & what company they keep. I do not avoid alcohol but I do not hang out with drunks anymore. I usually have a sober purpose for being/going anywhere. Sure, my pack is still packed but it gets used less frequently. If I hop trains or hitch i attend meetings & hang with others in recovery. Its so much more than simply not drinking alcohol for me today. I had to totally rebuild myself out of the remnants of my past. The house cleaning continues and there is always so much to learn.



Well said thank you for sharing!!!!!!


----------



## Wanderingwolf5150

Brodiesel710 said:


> Well said thank you for sharing!!!!!!


I been sober since 2013. I was on meth bad back then and been a constant fight. I completely walked away and hopped in 2014. Trains have definitely helped me occupy my.mind and not use.now I'm at the point I'm very strong in that area.


----------



## Stiv Rhodes

My name's Stix and I'm an addict. I was in NA for a year for meth. Stayed off it for years after I stopped going to meetings but relapsed last year. Been off it 5 months now. I was never a big drinker but I was drinking kind off often when I first kicked shards. I stopped that a couple weeks ago. I still smoke pot a bit but I'm thinking of giving that up too and going back to the program. Thank you for all your shares.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

My name's John I've been off alcohol 5 years this month. My only problem now is cigs, caffeine, and weed. Never been into hard drugs or pharma. Really into looking into moving to a more positive geographic location as I feel like everyone here judges me as a drug addict because of everyone being generally addicted and unsupportive. Anywho glad to see a good number of sobriety focused folks on here nowadays. Happy holidays n cheers!😊🥳


----------



## almondmilkboy

Straight Edge traveler here!


----------



## Deleted member 24782

As of Dec. 1st I'm sober. Planning on not drinking all of 2020. Made a total fool of myself at my wifes last country show, ended up driving drunk, being super wreckless, buying pizza for the whole bar, and quite possibly performing the worst version of Freddie Mercurys "Bohemian Rhapsody" on karaoke.


----------



## Barf

Good luck to yah man. 

I'm glad you didn't kill yourself or anyone else.

Remember, one day at a time.

I have nothing but respect for people who are able to pull off the sober/recovery/what the fuck ever thing.


----------



## allyncooper

Sober 29 years here. When you get it through your head that you can only live one day at a time and no one here gets out alive, then it puts things in perspective.


----------



## Bent123

SlankyLanky said:


> @scutellaria high fives for carrying narcan. I could go on for days about how that shit should be in everyone's pack regardless if you use or not.
> 
> Big fucking high fives to anyone who's sober or struggling to be sober!


Yes narcan is so important.I agree everyone should carry it. I have lost way too many friends to overdoses. Be smart don't use alone have a buddy system and make sure you have narcan. I know here in Oregon you don't need a prescription you can just ask the pharmacist. Also there are tons of resources a google away. I try to always make sure I have it traveling.


----------



## General Van Fleet

Sup ! 8 months here a new personal record in my adult life, somewhat isolated living in a wilderness area east of the Green Swamp central Florida. Tried having an old drinkin buddy stay with me to help him kick and it did not go well had to boot him sadly but I'd much rather be alone than suffer from someone else's addiction via osmosis! 

Got into this site coming having never hopped trains but find myself restless thinking about embarking on such an adventure but know I'm not in a strong enough position to do so and remain steadfast in my sober journey. Will reevaluate down the road things sure have gotten better...


----------



## RiverRat

Straight Edge sXe for 9 months now. I don't plan on breaking edge


----------

